# Papa John Pizza is the worst



## Synthaholic

Almost as hard to swallow as his failed ideology.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Synthaholic said:


> Almost as hard to swallow as his failed ideology.



  Dont give a shit about his ideology but his pizza sucks!!!!
The other Papa,Papa Murphy's,is the shiznits!!!!


----------



## Synthaholic

Not that Dominos or Pizza Hut is that much better, but damn!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Synthaholic said:


> Not that Dominos or Pizza Hut is that much better, but damn!



  I wont buy any pizza unless it's Papa Murphy's anymore.
Even if I have to go get it and cook it myself,


----------



## Papageorgio

Just consumed a Papa Murphy's pizza this evening.


----------



## mdk

The Mom and Pop joints in my area are far too good to order a chain pie. It would be blasphemy.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Papageorgio said:


> Just consumed a Papa Murphy's pizza this evening.



  Best pizza around!!!
Place my order,turn on the oven to 425 and it beeps when I walk in the door with my pizza.
    I'm chowing 18 minutes later.
Anyone who hasn't tried it is doing themselves a major disservice.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

mdk said:


> The Mom and Pop joints in my area are far too good to order a chain pie. It would be blasphemy.



  Have you tried a Papa Murphy's?


----------



## Harry Dresden

if my sister doesnt throw a pie up i go to Rosetti's.....


----------



## mdk

HereWeGoAgain said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mom and Pop joints in my area are far too good to order a chain pie. It would be blasphemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried a Papa Murphy's?
Click to expand...


Never heard of it. I don't believe there isn't any in area.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

mdk said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mom and Pop joints in my area are far too good to order a chain pie. It would be blasphemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried a Papa Murphy's?[/QUOTE
> 
> Never heard of it. I don't believe there isn't any in area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They build your pie to order and you bring it home and cook it yourself.
> The best part? A 16 inch pie is only 15 bucks and they load it down with toppings of your choice.
> You like your crust crispy? Pull the tray out at 14 minutes and let it go for another five.
> I shit you not it's the best pie you'll ever eat!!!!
> Thick crust,thin or double stacked,your choice.
> And you can get a couple of em and cook one the next day.
Click to expand...


----------



## Mr. H.

Last time we had Papa John's was in 2009. Never again. 

We had bought this place and were all moved in. After 15 years of living in the country, I wanted to impress our daughter so I said "I'm going to make a phone call, and in 20 minutes the door bell will ring". She'd never experienced delivery of any kind except maybe UPS/FedEX. 

There's a locally owned place that I used to go to in college back in the ought-70's. They still pack the house. Only open from 4-10pm. And it's the only pizza I've had that tastes just as good cold as when it's fresh out of the oven.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

mdk said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mom and Pop joints in my area are far too good to order a chain pie. It would be blasphemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried a Papa Murphy's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of it. I don't believe there isn't any in area.
Click to expand...



They build your pie to order and you bring it home and cook it yourself.
   The best part? A 16 inch pie is only 15 bucks and they load it down with toppings of your choice.
   You like your crust crispy? Pull the tray out at 14 minutes and let it go for another five.
   I shit you not it's the best pie you'll ever eat!!!!
Thick crust,thin or double stacked,your choice.
     And you can get a couple of em and cook one the next day.[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## Mr. H.

Our Papa Murphy's closed years ago. Wife liked it but I thought it was meh.


----------



## Kat

I hate all chain pizza. Matter of fact I almost can't eat pizza anymore due to the nasty chain pizza I have had in the past.


----------



## Mr. H.

Kat said:


> I hate all chain pizza. Matter of fact I almost can't eat pizza anymore due to the nasty chain pizza I have had in the past.


Order it without the chain next time, bitch.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr. H. said:


> Our Papa Murphy's closed years ago. Wife liked it but I thought it was meh.



   We have one three minutes from the house.
I turn on the oven when I leave and it's beeping ready when I walk through the door.
   They load the shit out of em!!! And you can build it anyway you want.
The ingredients are top notch and fresh. 
     By far the best pizza around.


----------



## Kat

Mr. H. said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hate all chain pizza. Matter of fact I almost can't eat pizza anymore due to the nasty chain pizza I have had in the past.
> 
> 
> 
> Order it without the chain next time, bitch.
Click to expand...





Ha Ha Ha good idea..

Bitch???


----------



## Mr. H.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Papa Murphy's closed years ago. Wife liked it but I thought it was meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have one three minutes from the house.
> I turn on the oven when I leave and it's beeping ready when I walk through the door.
> They load the shit out of em!!! And you can build it anyway you want.
> The ingredients are top notch and fresh.
> By far the best pizza around.
Click to expand...

Well there's one in  the town 10 miles west of me. I'll consider it. But if I don't like it I'm gonna rain some whup ass down on you.


----------



## Mr. H.

Synthaholic said:


> Almost as hard to swallow as his failed ideology.


Couldn't resist your typical political jab?


----------



## Kat

Mr. H. said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Almost as hard to swallow as his failed ideology.
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't resist your typical political jab?
Click to expand...



He never can, and never could. I have watched him do it.....and he has done to me since ohhhhh 2004.


----------



## Nosmo King

The best pizza?  It begins and ends at L&B Spumoni Gardens in Brooklyn.  Best pizza west of the Hudson?  Try Antony's (that's right, no "H") in Monaca, Pennsylvania.

Pizza from a chain store?  Consider the words of the sainted Frank Zappa: "Is that a real poncho, or is that a Sears poncho?".  Is that a real pizza, or is that a chain store pizza?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr. H. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Papa Murphy's closed years ago. Wife liked it but I thought it was meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have one three minutes from the house.
> I turn on the oven when I leave and it's beeping ready when I walk through the door.
> They load the shit out of em!!! And you can build it anyway you want.
> The ingredients are top notch and fresh.
> By far the best pizza around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there's one in  the town 10 miles west of me. I'll consider it. But if I don't like it I'm gonna rain some whup ass down on you.
Click to expand...


 Pick one up on your way home one day.
What do ya have to lose?
   Especially for 15 bucks.
But seriously,it kicks the shit out of any delivery pizza by far.


----------



## Kat

Nosmo King 

Send me a good pizza pleeaseeeee!


----------



## Mr. H.

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Papa Murphy's closed years ago. Wife liked it but I thought it was meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have one three minutes from the house.
> I turn on the oven when I leave and it's beeping ready when I walk through the door.
> They load the shit out of em!!! And you can build it anyway you want.
> The ingredients are top notch and fresh.
> By far the best pizza around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there's one in  the town 10 miles west of me. I'll consider it. But if I don't like it I'm gonna rain some whup ass down on you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Pick one up on your way home one day.
> What do ya have to lose?
> Especially for 15 bucks.
> But seriously,it kicks the shit out of any delivery pizza by far.
Click to expand...

That's just it. It's not on my way home. I'll have to drive 10 miles west, then 10 miles back east. I'll do it next time we're over there which is usually to go to Pet Smart for dog food.


----------



## Mr. H.

Damnit now I want pizza. And more whiskey. Fuck you ass holes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr. H. said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our Papa Murphy's closed years ago. Wife liked it but I thought it was meh.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We have one three minutes from the house.
> I turn on the oven when I leave and it's beeping ready when I walk through the door.
> They load the shit out of em!!! And you can build it anyway you want.
> The ingredients are top notch and fresh.
> By far the best pizza around.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well there's one in  the town 10 miles west of me. I'll consider it. But if I don't like it I'm gonna rain some whup ass down on you.
Click to expand...


  The thing you have to remember.
They have no pizza ovens or the cost of running them all day so the money goes into the ingredients.
    They make their pizza dough fresh daily so it's always good.
And if you pick the make my own pizza option you have no one to blame but yourself if it sucks.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Mr. H. said:


> Damnit now I want pizza. And more whiskey. Fuck you ass holes.



   I can call Doordash and they'll bring me a Papa Murphys pizza in twenty minutes.


----------



## Nosmo King

Kat said:


> Nosmo King
> 
> Send me a good pizza pleeaseeeee!


Pizza, unfortunately, is not a 'durable good'.  The shelf life of a good pizza prohibits shipment.  You really have to be there.

Twenty odd years ago, I had a project that took me to Naples, Itsly.  There, they have a government agency, Pizza Police if you will, to assure the purity of ingredients and the method of production.  A Neopolitan pizza MUST be baked in a proper wood fired oven, have buffalo mozzarella cheese, fresh basil (not oregano) and fresh tomatoes.  Extra virgin olive oil, hand tossed dough and locally caught anchovies.

Pizza is a sacred food.


----------



## Kat

I want one cooked in those wonderful brick ovens. Sheesh I can't even think now what they are called.


----------



## Kat

Nosmo King said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King
> 
> Send me a good pizza pleeaseeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza, unfortunately, is not a 'durable good'.  The shelf life of a good pizza prohibits shipment.  You really have to be there.
> 
> Twenty odd years ago, I had a project that took me to Naples, Itsly.  There, they have a government agency, Pizza Police if you will, to assure the purity of ingredients and the method of production.  A Neopolitan pizza MUST be baked in a proper wood fired oven, have buffalo mozzarella cheese, fresh basil (not oregano) and fresh tomatoes.  Extra virgin olive oil, hand tossed dough and locally caught anchovies.
> 
> Pizza is a sacred food.
Click to expand...




Sigh...I know, I know. It was a good thought though. 
Hey I do get shipments of things on dry ice that does great...(not pizza, perishables though)


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Nosmo King said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King
> 
> Send me a good pizza pleeaseeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza, unfortunately, is not a 'durable good'.  The shelf life of a good pizza prohibits shipment.  You really have to be there.
> 
> Twenty odd years ago, I had a project that took me to Naples, Itsly.  There, they have a government agency, Pizza Police if you will, to assure the purity of ingredients and the method of production.  A Neopolitan pizza MUST be baked in a proper wood fired oven, have buffalo mozzarella cheese, fresh basil (not oregano) and fresh tomatoes.  Extra virgin olive oil, hand tossed dough and locally caught anchovies.
> 
> Pizza is a sacred food.
Click to expand...


   My dream is to eat my way across Italy.
Every town has their specialty whether it's it's pizza,cheese or any number of dishes.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Kat said:


> I want one cooked in those wonderful brick ovens. Sheesh I can't even think now what they are called.



  Brick ovens?


----------



## Kat

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one cooked in those wonderful brick ovens. Sheesh I can't even think now what they are called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brick ovens?
Click to expand...



Yes. Makes wonderful crusts and pizza.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Kat said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one cooked in those wonderful brick ovens. Sheesh I can't even think now what they are called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brick ovens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Makes wonderful crusts and pizza.
Click to expand...


  I meant they're called brick ovens..
But yes they do make an interesting crust. A little burned on the bottom is expected,and tasty.


----------



## HUGGY

HereWeGoAgain said:


> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mom and Pop joints in my area are far too good to order a chain pie. It would be blasphemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried a Papa Murphy's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of it. I don't believe there isn't any in area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They build your pie to order and you bring it home and cook it yourself.
> The best part? A 16 inch pie is only 15 bucks and they load it down with toppings of your choice.
> You like your crust crispy? Pull the tray out at 14 minutes and let it go for another five.
> I shit you not it's the best pie you'll ever eat!!!!
> Thick crust,thin or double stacked,your choice.
> And you can get a couple of em and cook one the next day.
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]

Problemo!  My oven is top of the line but it's too small to bake a large pizza.  Papa Murphy only makes large pies.

That REALLY sucks!


----------



## Kat

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want one cooked in those wonderful brick ovens. Sheesh I can't even think now what they are called.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brick ovens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Makes wonderful crusts and pizza.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I meant they're called brick ovens..
> But yes they do make an interesting crust. A little burned on the bottom is expected,and tasty.
Click to expand...



Oh. Don't mind me. I have a million things going on....multi-tasking..and I AM blonde...


----------



## Synthaholic

Mr. H. said:


> That's just it. It's not on my way home. I'll have to drive 10 miles west, then 10 miles back east. I'll do it next time we're over there which is usually to go to Pet Smart for dog food.


----------



## Synthaholic

Kat said:


> I want one cooked in those wonderful brick ovens. Sheesh I can't even think now what they are called.


Brick ovens.


----------



## Synthaholic

Kat said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King
> 
> Send me a good pizza pleeaseeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza, unfortunately, is not a 'durable good'.  The shelf life of a good pizza prohibits shipment.  You really have to be there.
> 
> Twenty odd years ago, I had a project that took me to Naples, Itsly.  There, they have a government agency, Pizza Police if you will, to assure the purity of ingredients and the method of production.  A Neopolitan pizza MUST be baked in a proper wood fired oven, have buffalo mozzarella cheese, fresh basil (not oregano) and fresh tomatoes.  Extra virgin olive oil, hand tossed dough and locally caught anchovies.
> 
> Pizza is a sacred food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...I know, I know. It was a good thought though.
> Hey I do get shipments of things on dry ice that does great...(not pizza, perishables though)
Click to expand...

I'll send you good pizza, you send me Dreamland Ribs from Tuscaloosa.


----------



## Kat

Synthaholic said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King
> 
> Send me a good pizza pleeaseeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza, unfortunately, is not a 'durable good'.  The shelf life of a good pizza prohibits shipment.  You really have to be there.
> 
> Twenty odd years ago, I had a project that took me to Naples, Itsly.  There, they have a government agency, Pizza Police if you will, to assure the purity of ingredients and the method of production.  A Neopolitan pizza MUST be baked in a proper wood fired oven, have buffalo mozzarella cheese, fresh basil (not oregano) and fresh tomatoes.  Extra virgin olive oil, hand tossed dough and locally caught anchovies.
> 
> Pizza is a sacred food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...I know, I know. It was a good thought though.
> Hey I do get shipments of things on dry ice that does great...(not pizza, perishables though)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll send you good pizza, you send me Dreamland Ribs from Tuscaloosa.
Click to expand...



Ahhh It'sa deal!


----------



## Synthaholic

Kat said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King
> 
> Send me a good pizza pleeaseeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza, unfortunately, is not a 'durable good'.  The shelf life of a good pizza prohibits shipment.  You really have to be there.
> 
> Twenty odd years ago, I had a project that took me to Naples, Itsly.  There, they have a government agency, Pizza Police if you will, to assure the purity of ingredients and the method of production.  A Neopolitan pizza MUST be baked in a proper wood fired oven, have buffalo mozzarella cheese, fresh basil (not oregano) and fresh tomatoes.  Extra virgin olive oil, hand tossed dough and locally caught anchovies.
> 
> Pizza is a sacred food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...I know, I know. It was a good thought though.
> Hey I do get shipments of things on dry ice that does great...(not pizza, perishables though)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll send you good pizza, you send me Dreamland Ribs from Tuscaloosa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh It'sa deal!
Click to expand...

I've thought about ordering it online, but haven't done it yet - a bit pricey:

Tuscaloosa Dreamland Bar-b-que Restaurant

Best ribs in the world.


----------



## Kat

Synthaholic said:


> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King
> 
> Send me a good pizza pleeaseeeee!
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza, unfortunately, is not a 'durable good'.  The shelf life of a good pizza prohibits shipment.  You really have to be there.
> 
> Twenty odd years ago, I had a project that took me to Naples, Itsly.  There, they have a government agency, Pizza Police if you will, to assure the purity of ingredients and the method of production.  A Neopolitan pizza MUST be baked in a proper wood fired oven, have buffalo mozzarella cheese, fresh basil (not oregano) and fresh tomatoes.  Extra virgin olive oil, hand tossed dough and locally caught anchovies.
> 
> Pizza is a sacred food.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...I know, I know. It was a good thought though.
> Hey I do get shipments of things on dry ice that does great...(not pizza, perishables though)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll send you good pizza, you send me Dreamland Ribs from Tuscaloosa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh It'sa deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've thought about ordering it online, but haven't done it yet - a bit pricey:
> 
> Tuscaloosa Dreamland Bar-b-que Restaurant
> 
> Best ribs in the world.
Click to expand...




Will they send it to where you are???


----------



## xband

I prefer Donatos Pizza these days. A pizza chain not everywhere but is here in Ohio and I heard that McDonald's owns it. Just ask for double toppings and thin crust. Delivered with a smile.


----------



## Kat

xband said:


> I prefer Donatos Pizza these days. A pizza chain not everywhere but is here in Ohio and I heard that McDonald's owns it. Just ask for double toppings and thin crust. Delivered with a smile.





You are making me jealous!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HUGGY said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mdk said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Mom and Pop joints in my area are far too good to order a chain pie. It would be blasphemy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried a Papa Murphy's?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never heard of it. I don't believe there isn't any in area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> They build your pie to order and you bring it home and cook it yourself.
> The best part? A 16 inch pie is only 15 bucks and they load it down with toppings of your choice.
> You like your crust crispy? Pull the tray out at 14 minutes and let it go for another five.
> I shit you not it's the best pie you'll ever eat!!!!
> Thick crust,thin or double stacked,your choice.
> And you can get a couple of em and cook one the next day.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

[/QUOTE]

Problemo!  My oven is top of the line but it's too small to bake a large pizza.  Papa Murphy only makes large pies.

That REALLY sucks![/QUOTE]

  Thats weird,the one by the house has smaller sizes.


----------



## Skull Pilot

I only buy pizza from places with wood fired ovens.

I drive over 25 miles just to have a pizza here

About | Volturno


----------



## Synthaholic

Kat said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pizza, unfortunately, is not a 'durable good'.  The shelf life of a good pizza prohibits shipment.  You really have to be there.
> 
> Twenty odd years ago, I had a project that took me to Naples, Itsly.  There, they have a government agency, Pizza Police if you will, to assure the purity of ingredients and the method of production.  A Neopolitan pizza MUST be baked in a proper wood fired oven, have buffalo mozzarella cheese, fresh basil (not oregano) and fresh tomatoes.  Extra virgin olive oil, hand tossed dough and locally caught anchovies.
> 
> Pizza is a sacred food.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh...I know, I know. It was a good thought though.
> Hey I do get shipments of things on dry ice that does great...(not pizza, perishables though)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'll send you good pizza, you send me Dreamland Ribs from Tuscaloosa.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhh It'sa deal!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I've thought about ordering it online, but haven't done it yet - a bit pricey:
> 
> Tuscaloosa Dreamland Bar-b-que Restaurant
> 
> Best ribs in the world.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will they send it to where you are???
Click to expand...

I think they'll send it wherever UPS delivers.


----------



## Luddly Neddite

If you ever get to Tucson, eat at Magpies. 

Its one Magnificent Pie!

There are several locations and while eating on the patio of one, I struck up a conversation with the chef. I was amazed when he told me the secret to gourmet red sauce. It changed my cooking forever. 

But, Magpies also has some really wonderful variations, like the pesto pizza. Way past mere nirvana.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Skull Pilot said:


> I only buy pizza from places with wood fired ovens.
> 
> I drive over 25 miles just to have a pizza here
> 
> About | Volturno



  Nice looking pie!
We have three brick oven pizza joints near us and only one of them is worth a damn.
   The brick oven dont help if the pizza sucks...garbage in garbage out so to speak.


----------



## Moonglow

I make my own pizza, we just ate one..


----------



## Dont Taz Me Bro

When I lived in South Carolina we had a place called Donato's that made really good pizza.


----------



## Votto

Synthaholic said:


> Almost as hard to swallow as his failed ideology.



The owner dared to speak out against the horrible legislation of Obamacare

It's the best damned pizza around


----------



## guno

Synthaholic said:


> Almost as hard to swallow as his failed ideology.


under cooked crust and tastes like something they would call pizza in the midwest


----------



## guno

Dont Taz Me Bro said:


> When I lived in South Carolina we had a place called Donato's that made really good pizza.


The owner must have been a transplant


----------



## Nosmo King

The best pizza shop in town went out of business seven years ago.  Orlando's Pizza was a mainstay here from 1953.  The owner/operator, Orlando, pushed out large Sicilian (square cut) pizza.  He was perpetually covered in flour and displayed a .45 revolver on the butcher block counter where he kneaded and rolled the dough.  I think the gun would have exploded in his hand if he ever had to fire it as it too was perpetually covered in flour.

I remember as a wee bairn not being able to see over the counter.  But Orlando would snap off a piece of dough about the size of a golf ball and toss it to the little kids to play with.  Of course those drams of dough went home and eventually got stomped into Mom's carpet.  As a teenager, I would visit Orlano's, sometime with a date.  Orlando would slip in a couple extra slices if you brought a girlfriend.

Later, as an adult, Orlando and I would discuss the trials and tribulations of the Pittsburgh Pirates.  It was fun in the Roberto Clmente and Willie Stargell era, less enjoyable during the 20 years of Pirate losing seasons.

Orlando was a devotee of trivia and would quiz his customers.  If you knew what the only man made object visible from space, you could walk out with a few free slices.

The pizza sold for 20 cents a slice and probably cost Orlando a dime to make.  Pepperoni and mushroom and extra cheese were the only toppings at Orlando's.  

Every four years the high school alumnae association throws a big all class reunion.  Expatriates of my home town flood back home.  Everyone wants Orlando's pizza.  Alas, I want Orlando's too.


----------



## browsing deer

I don't believe in buying chain pizzaz.  They have soggy crusts and not enough sauce.   .


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Nosmo King said:


> The best pizza shop in town went out of business seven years ago.  Orlando's Pizza was a mainstay here from 1953.  The owner/operator, Orlando, pushed out large Sicilian (square cut) pizza.  He was perpetually covered in flour and displayed a .45 revolver on the butcher block counter where he kneaded and rolled the dough.  I think the gun would have exploded in his hand if he ever had to fire it as it too was perpetually covered in flour.
> 
> I remember as a wee bairn not being able to see over the counter.  But Orlando would snap off a piece of dough about the size of a golf ball and toss it to the little kids to play with.  Of course those drams of dough went home and eventually got stomped into Mom's carpet.  As a teenager, I would visit Orlano's, sometime with a date.  Orlando would slip in a couple extra slices if you brought a girlfriend.
> 
> Later, as an adult, Orlando and I would discuss the trials and tribulations of the Pittsburgh Pirates.  It was fun in the Roberto Clmente and Willie Stargell era, less enjoyable during the 20 years of Pirate losing seasons.
> 
> Orlando was a devotee of trivia and would quiz his customers.  If you knew what the only man made object visible from space, you could walk out with a few free slices.
> 
> The pizza sold for 20 cents a slice and probably cost Orlando a dime to make.  Pepperoni and mushroom and extra cheese were the only toppings at Orlando's.
> 
> Every four years the high school alumnae association throws a big all class reunion.  Expatriates of my home town flood back home.  Everyone wants Orlando's pizza.  Alas, I want Orlando's too.



  This would be referred to as the good old days.


----------



## Synthaholic

Nosmo King said:


> If you knew what the only man made object visible from space, you could walk out with a few free slices.


The Great Wall of China.  It's YUUUUUGE!


----------



## ChrisL

Papa John's has awesome honey chipotle wings.    AWESOME!  I'm addicted to those things.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

We don't really have any great pizza places around here.  They all kind of suck if you ask me.    Maybe I'm just sick of pizza, don't know.


----------



## xband

ChrisL said:


> Papa John's has awesome honey chipotle wings.    AWESOME!  I'm addicted to those things.  Lol.



WK Wings a small chain in Atlanta has the best wings: Order only drums, extra hot and extra wet. You get free celery and blue cheese salad dressing with it. Rad to the Max.


----------



## ChrisL

xband said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Papa John's has awesome honey chipotle wings.    AWESOME!  I'm addicted to those things.  Lol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WK Wings a small chain in Atlanta has the best wings: Order only drums, extra hot and extra wet. You get free celery and blue cheese salad dressing with it. Rad to the Max.
Click to expand...


I don't like them too hot.  That's why I like the honey chipotle.  They are kind of hot but sweet at the same time.  I used to like Buffalo wings but since I've had honey chipotle wings, those are a thing of the past for me.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

I want to make honey chipotle chicken thighs at home.  I bet those would be muy delicioso!


----------



## Vandalshandle

Went to a Papa John's in New Orleans during their busy time of the evening. Walked in. Stood across the counter for about 15 minutes, as the clerk took one telephone order after another, completely ignoring me, just 4 feet from him. Finally, I asked him if he would prefer that I go home and CALL my order in. He just stared at me, and took another call. I left, and put them on my, "Never again!" list, along with Sears, Comcast, and a few other companies that have permanently lost my business....


----------



## ChrisL

Vandalshandle said:


> Went to a Papa John's in New Orleans during their busy time of the evening. Walked in. Stood across the counter for about 15 minutes, as the clerk took one telephone order after another, completely ignoring me, just 4 feet from him. Finally, I asked him if he would prefer that I go home and CALL my order in. He just stared at me, and took another call. I left, and put them on my, "Never again!" list, along with Sears, Comcast, and a few other companies that have permanently lost my business....



I've heard a lot of people complain about the service.  I've never had a problem at the one I go to.


----------



## xband

ChrisL said:


> I want to make honey chipotle chicken thighs at home.  I bet those would be muy delicioso!



Many people don't like the thigh of a chicken because it is dark meat. I prefer to fry dark meat but making chicken gravy is beyond my ability.


----------



## ChrisL

xband said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make honey chipotle chicken thighs at home.  I bet those would be muy delicioso!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people don't like the thigh of a chicken because it is dark meat. I prefer to fry dark meat but making chicken gravy is beyond my ability.
Click to expand...


I love chicken thighs and wings.  They are the most tasty part to me!


----------



## xband

ChrisL said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make honey chipotle chicken thighs at home.  I bet those would be muy delicioso!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people don't like the thigh of a chicken because it is dark meat. I prefer to fry dark meat but making chicken gravy is beyond my ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love chicken thighs and wings.  They are the most tasty part to me!
Click to expand...


I had to eat fried cow liver when young and hated it. I like fried chicken livers but the neck bones don't have enough meat for me to bother with. Some people eat fried chicken feet but that is too radical for me.


----------



## ChrisL

xband said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make honey chipotle chicken thighs at home.  I bet those would be muy delicioso!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people don't like the thigh of a chicken because it is dark meat. I prefer to fry dark meat but making chicken gravy is beyond my ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love chicken thighs and wings.  They are the most tasty part to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to eat fried cow liver when young and hated it. I like fried chicken livers but the neck bones don't have enough meat for me to bother with. Some people eat fried chicken feet but that is too radical for me.
Click to expand...


Ewww.  No, I don't eat any of those parts.  I would use them to make chicken stock though!


----------



## xband

ChrisL said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make honey chipotle chicken thighs at home.  I bet those would be muy delicioso!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people don't like the thigh of a chicken because it is dark meat. I prefer to fry dark meat but making chicken gravy is beyond my ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love chicken thighs and wings.  They are the most tasty part to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to eat fried cow liver when young and hated it. I like fried chicken livers but the neck bones don't have enough meat for me to bother with. Some people eat fried chicken feet but that is too radical for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ewww.  No, I don't eat any of those parts.  I would use them to make chicken stock though!
Click to expand...


You will eat them if you are hungry enough. : )


----------



## ChrisL

xband said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> I want to make honey chipotle chicken thighs at home.  I bet those would be muy delicioso!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Many people don't like the thigh of a chicken because it is dark meat. I prefer to fry dark meat but making chicken gravy is beyond my ability.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I love chicken thighs and wings.  They are the most tasty part to me!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I had to eat fried cow liver when young and hated it. I like fried chicken livers but the neck bones don't have enough meat for me to bother with. Some people eat fried chicken feet but that is too radical for me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ewww.  No, I don't eat any of those parts.  I would use them to make chicken stock though!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You will eat them if you are hungry enough. : )
Click to expand...


Maybe if I was starving to death.


----------



## BULLDOG

I wrote off Papa John's long ago. I can handle a bad pizza, but he won;t ever get another chance to give me the squirts.


----------



## ChrisL

BULLDOG said:


> I wrote off Papa John's long ago. I can handle a bad pizza, but he won;t ever get another chance to give me the squirts.



TMI.  Lol.


----------



## xband

I absolutely refuse to eat any part of a goat or sheep. I refuse to eat any Ovine animal for reasons unknown to me.


----------



## ChrisL

xband said:


> I absolutely refuse to eat any part of a goat or sheep. I refuse to eat any Ovine animal for reasons unknown to me.



What about goat's cheese?


----------



## Muhammed

xband said:


> I prefer Donatos Pizza these days. A pizza chain not everywhere but is here in Ohio and I heard that McDonald's owns it. Just ask for double toppings and thin crust. Delivered with a smile.


Dominoes doesn't know how to make thin crust. Their idea of a thin crust is to just use half as much dough. Sure it's fast and easy to do it that way but it's a half-assed way to do it. I know because I used to moonlight there about 30 years ago.

In order to make a good thin and crispy crust you have to roll the dough out real thin, then fold it in half and roll it out again. Repeat that 2 or 3 more times.


----------



## CremeBrulee

Papa's slop houses put Fritos on pizza.  Nuff said.


----------



## BlueGin

I like Papa John's. They give hospital employee's 50% discounts on pizza in my state.


----------



## ChrisL

Muhammed said:


> xband said:
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer Donatos Pizza these days. A pizza chain not everywhere but is here in Ohio and I heard that McDonald's owns it. Just ask for double toppings and thin crust. Delivered with a smile.
> 
> 
> 
> Dominoes doesn't know how to make thin crust. Their idea of a thin crust is to just use half as much dough. Sure it's fast and easy to do it that way but it's a half-assed way to do it. I know because I used to moonlight there about 30 years ago.
> 
> In order to make a good thin and crispy crust you have to roll the dough out real thin, then fold it in half and roll it out again. Repeat that 2 or 3 more times.
Click to expand...


I hate working with dough.  Such as PITA.  If I make my own pizza, I just buy an already prepared crust, like a Boboli.


----------



## ChrisL

CremeBrulee said:


> Papa's slop houses put Fritos on pizza.  Nuff said.



Taco salad with Doritos is awesome!  Lol.


----------



## Muhammed

Kat said:


> I want one cooked in those wonderful brick ovens. Sheesh I can't even think now what they are called.


It's called a masonry oven.

I'm a professional mason and I built a masonry oven in my back yard about ten years ago. Unfortunately it was destroyed during a particularly harsh winter. My girlfriend (now wife) plowed a bunch of snow into it with my dump truck. But really it was my fault because I should have warned her that it was there. She couldn't see it because there was a huge snow drift covering it. 

I might build a new one this spring. 

The neat thing about a wood fired masonry oven is that it can get very hot inside with a relatively small amount of wood. Much hotter than the average home gas or electric kitchen oven which typically only go up to 550 degrees. That's why masonry ovens are so great for cooking pizza.

Since my masonry oven got fucked up beyond repair, I bought a cheap ceramic pizza stone and hacked the kitchen oven to make it get a few hundred degrees hotter than it was designed to get.


----------



## Esmeralda

Kat said:


> I hate all chain pizza. Matter of fact I almost can't eat pizza anymore due to the nasty chain pizza I have had in the past.


Make your own or have it at a real Italian restaurant.


----------



## G.T.

My family's pizza is the best, as its always been as it will always be.


----------



## ChrisL

G.T. said:


> My family's pizza is the best, as its always been as it will always be.



Well, send some pizzas this way!    I've tried a bunch of places around here, and none of them are all that great.  That's why I started making my own.


----------



## G.T.

ChrisL said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> My family's pizza is the best, as its always been as it will always be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, send some pizzas this way!    I've tried a bunch of places around here, and none of them are all that great.  That's why I started making my own.
Click to expand...

tHats quite the task lol


----------



## PredFan

Pizza Hut is the worst, followed by Dominoes, and then Papa John's. Although they are so close together that I won't argue about which of the three is the worst. It's just my opinion. I never eat any of them any more.

Of the chain stores, Marco's here is Florida is the best. I still prefer a local shop called A Taste of New York, who's pizza is better that I've ever gotten in NYC.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I actually ate two Papa John's slices earlier today. I had no complaints.   

God bless you always!!!   

Holly

P.S. I love their garlic butter!


----------



## amrchaos

You call the chain pizza crap only after you've had good pizza.


----------

